# biker fish or biker eel



## jshaffer

We just got a new fish yesterday. I think they called it a biker fish at the store, but have seen a few references to a biker eel. I am looking for information on him. What he eats, how to care for him, etc... Also in our tank with him is an oscar and a sucker fish. Anyone with any idea, please let me know. I would really appreciate any information you might have!!!


----------



## flynngriff

It's probably actually "Bichir", and you can find a lot of info on them by searching for "Polypterus" on google. I have a couple, and love them!


----------



## buddah101

jshaffer @ Mon Apr 25 said:


> We just got a new fish yesterday.  I think they called it a biker fish at the store, but have seen a few references to a biker eel.  I am looking for information on him.  What he eats, how to care for him, etc...  Also in our tank with him is an oscar and a sucker fish.  Anyone with any idea, please let me know.  I would really appreciate any information you might have!!!


Try this link, it's the best bichir site on the web! http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showforum=42
*or* www.polypterus.info/profiles.htm
Hope this helps you out...Actually I'm positive it will 
Polypterus lapredi (bichir)


----------

